# Angry Pasta - Italian Style



## vickie1388 (Jan 10, 2009)

*





Ingredients*
Pasta- 1 cup (Uncooked)
Pasta Sauce- (recommended ones without cheese)
Garlic- 2 cloves
Red chili powder- 1 tsp
Olive oil- 3 tbs
Basil- 1 tsp
Parsley- 1 tsp
Salt to taste
Cherry tomatoes- 6-7
F.Peas- 1/2 cup

*Method* Cook pasta with little bit oil and salt. Drain it and keep it aside.Pout some olive oil in a pan and add the Gairlic, F.Peas., Fresh Tomatoes. Let it cook for a few min.Now add the sauce and let it boil. Now season it with Red chili powder, Basil and Parsley leaves.Once this is cooked, arrange the pasta in a plate and pour this sauce over the cooked paste and serve it hot.


----------



## blissful (Jan 10, 2009)

It does look angry!Are those white bits garlic or cheese?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 10, 2009)

*Arrabiata sauce is angry pasta sauce.  Arrabia means anger in Italian.  I have no idea why the Italians name their sauces with such drama and flair but it sure is interesting.  

Actual Arrabiata sauce is made differently but yours looks good anyway.*


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 10, 2009)

^I imagine it has to do with the heat of the sauce. Arrabiata is a very spicy and hot sauce.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 10, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> ^I imagine it has to do with the heat of the sauce. Arrabiata is a very spicy and hot sauce.



*You're right.  It is hot, spicy and deeeelicious.  I just made a batch of it to freeze a couple of weeks ago.   *


----------



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, dq.

it struck me as funny that someone named dramaqueen was bringng up a question about italians having a lot of flair...



looks good, vicki. make mine with double garlic and three times the hot pepper flakes.

oh, just one thing. when i want a sauce to stick to my pasta, i don't add oil to the water it's boiled in.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 10, 2009)

buckytom said:


> lol, dq.
> 
> it struck me as funny that someone named dramaqueen was bringng up a question about italians having a lot of flair...
> 
> ...



*I am both Italian and a Drama Queen.  But, I have flair, style and am a fun person.  Read my blog:  www.outofadramaqueensmind.blogspot.com*


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 11, 2009)

How about a happy pasta ?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 13, 2009)

The ravioli filled with hard squash and served with a browned butter and bay leaf sauce makes me very happy. I just can't eat a lot of it! In fact, I think it would make a great dessert course.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 13, 2009)

Pasta always makes me happy... as long as its al dente and well sauced


----------



## vickie1388 (Jan 15, 2009)

buckytom said:


> lol, dq.
> 
> it struck me as funny that someone named dramaqueen was bringng up a question about italians having a lot of flair...
> 
> ...


sounds more hot.. will be trying it soon! thanks buddy!


----------



## coookies (Jan 15, 2009)

buckytom said:


> lol, dq.
> 
> oh, just one thing. when i want a sauce to stick to my pasta, i don't add oil to the water it's boiled in.



I learn about 10 new things every time I come on this site... 

and that sure does look good...


----------

